# After Effects Animierte Federn



## ShakalX (19. September 2012)

Hey Leute ,

ich wollte ein Intro machen und hab mir dazu gedacht Federn hinein wehen zulassen damit so der Name erscheint nur hab ich kein plan wie ich das mache habe mir mehrere Tut von Videocopilot angesehen aber wie ich so was eigenes mache habe ich leider noch kein plan 
habe mir das so wie das hier gedacht 
http://www.videocopilot.net/tutorials/energy_wipe/

nur halt mit federn


----------



## smileyml (19. September 2012)

Mmh, mit einem After Effects Videotutorial wirst du in Photoshop auch nicht weit kommen.
Ich verschiebe deine Frage mal entsprechend und du könntest bitte dein genaues Problem etwas besser beschreiben, damit dir gezielt geholfen werden kann.

Grüße Marco


----------



## ShakalX (19. September 2012)

naja das ist mein Problem XD ... ich weiß nicht wie ich Animierte Federn die von einer seite zu andere Seite lang wehen .... so das sie auch einen vllt Physikalisch korrekten weg einschlagen ... 

Danke für das Verschieben ich habe nicht gewusst das das unter Videotechnik kommt


----------



## Gast170816 (26. September 2012)

Die Beantwortung dieser Frage würde mich auch mal total interessieren. Denn ich würde gern sowas ähnliches probieren, nur mit Rosenblättern reinwehen, wie hier http://videohive.net/item/la-vie-en...mb&WT.seg_1=search_thumb&WT.z_author=steve314

Dieses Videoprojekt dort hat das ohne Effekte gemacht, aber wie? Bloße Bilder von Rosenblättern (oder eben Federn) ausgeschnitten und dann da in einer Art Umherwehen hinanimiert? Denn es sieht ja auch besser aus, als nur ein paar Bildschnipsel animiert, jedoch sowas anspruchsvolles, wie 3D-Partikel oder sowas sind es nicht, da ja die Angabe lautet "keine Plugins enthalten".

PS: Zum Threadstarter...wenn es mit Partikelsystem sein soll, ich denke mal, da kann man bei so nem anspruchsvolleren Partikelsystem (Plugin) irgendwie sagen dass statt Partikeln aus einfachen Punkten oder Strichen ein Bild, was man hereinlädt verwendet werden soll...dann kann man sicher das Bild, also das Federbild eben, rumwehen lassen.


----------



## ShakalX (26. September 2012)

Ja nee so wie bei dem Video was du da angegeben hast mein ich das nur das der Text dann eben durch die herrain Fliegenden bzw wehenden Federn erscheint


----------



## Gast170816 (28. September 2012)

Naja, du machst halt mal das Tutorial und ich glaub halt - weil da steht ja was von Partikelsystem - dass man bei (manchen) Partikelsystem auch sagen kann, dass er ein Bild verwenden soll (statt Partikel wie Punkte, Striche, etc). Das Bild soll dann eben deine Feder (Bild von einer Feder) sein und dann hoff ich mal, dass es da - wie bei Photoshop, wenn man beim Pinsel Sachen wie Streuung, Winkel, Rundheit einstellen kann - solche Schalter gibt wo ich das Bild zufällig immer ein bisschen perspektivisch kippen etc. kann...dann sähe das eine Federbild auch noch echter und beliebiger/zufälliger geformt aus.
(Ach ich sollte das Tutorial selbst mal machen, vermutlich finde ich ja dann auch die Sache mit meinen wehenden Rosenblättern raus)


----------



## ShakalX (28. September 2012)

Okay Können ja beide Probieren und erfahrung austauschen ... könntest du mir sagen welches Tutorial du meinst ?


----------



## Gast170816 (28. September 2012)

Na deins, was du da von videocopilot gepostet hast.


----------



## ShakalX (28. September 2012)

Aaah Okay ja mal schauen ... müsste denn erst mal eine Feder Designen ... mhmmm mal sehen


----------

